# bloated and cant get a full breath



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Do's anyone ever get so bloated that u cant get full breath? And it's hard for me to swallow sometimes. I have IBS-C and cant seem to get ride of it I'm always bloated and full. It seems that I'm so bloated that my diafram won't expand all the way.Please let me know if u have some stuff to take. It's been going on for about 1 year now. thanksjay


----------



## BloatedLady (Aug 8, 2000)

Hi,oh yes, I am sure familiar with the breathing troube, although I can't really explain why this is so. A question to those who suffer from frequent bloating: Do you tolerate yogurt? I had some rice with a sauce last night, the sauce consisting of yogurt,pieces of cucumber and garlic (aka as the greek Tsatsiki). BIG mistake. I woke up so full I thought I had just eaten. I was bloated all day and kept passing gas, only I was bloated nonetheless. I am still fighting the gas. Has any1 made similar experiences?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

I feel the same way. I get very bloated and have trouble breathing. This is why I can't think, I can't concentrate, I can't make day-to-day decisions and I can never enjoy anything in life. I feel like this 75% of the time and it is very annoying. I can't find any relief. Diet, exercise and emotional factors aren't always involved, and I can't even figure out what to do to avoid it. I have found that garlic is a big no-no for me. It tastes awful and makes me feel awful, and I never touch it![This message has been edited by Distended (edited 07-10-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

I too avoid garlic. I don't think it was the yogurt but the garlic. Try to avoid anything spicy, that is one of the things that makes me really ill!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

I--forunetly--haven't been that bloated, but I have read about that being a symptom of IBS. shortness of breath... also... the feeling of a lump in your throat(I always have that) and even a sore jaw. IBS is more than just D or C. I wish those who don't have it would realize this. I've discovered that drinking TONS of water has helped me... maybe that's worth the try?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

I have found two things that help me with C.Fibogel or anything with psyllium husk in it. This is a non habit forming bulk laxative. It is very good.Also Yakult though (not available in the US yet I think) please correct if wrong). This is a milk drink with good lactobacillus bacteria in.God blessal


----------

